# Com umleiten



## JoeJo (13 März 2009)

Hallo,
weiß einer wie ich eine virtuelle  Com 1 einrichten kann und dann die Com 1 auf die physikalische  Com 3 umleiten kann?
Der Mode befehl    "Mode Com1: Com3" funktioniert nicht.
Gruß
Joe


----------



## Homer79 (13 März 2009)

Hast Du eventuell bissl mehr Hintergrundinfos?


----------



## JoeJo (14 März 2009)

Mein Rechener hat nur eine Com 3 und Com 4 .Bei ProTool läst sich aber zum laden der Panel nur Com 1 oder Com 2 auswählen. Die Schnittstellenkarte hat sich selbst auf Com 3 und 4 installiert und lässt sich nicht umkonfiguriern.

Joe


----------



## argv_user (14 März 2009)

Hast Du mal probiert im BIOS des Rechners die Onbordschnittstellen abzuschalten? Dann die Zusatzkarte neu installieren.


----------



## zotos (14 März 2009)

myGoogle:
http://www.spotlight-wissen.de/archiv/message/1782215.html

http://www.winfaq.de/faq_html/Content/tip1000/onlinefaq.php?h=tip1220.htm


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 März 2009)

Hallo,
ProTool ist mit diesen Dingen nicht sehr kooperativ ...
Wenn du also den Vorschlag von *argv_user* nicht umsetzen kannst, dann sehe ich da schwarz. Mit einer umgeleiteten Schnittstelle arbeitet ProTool meines Wissens nicht ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## JoeJo (15 März 2009)

Hallo,
leider hat mein Board keine Com-Schnittstellen, somit läst sich Com 1 und 2 auch nicht im Bios abschalten. Ich bekomme die Schnittstellenkarte nicht dazu sich als Com 1 und 2 zu installieren. Mit Hilfe von Zotos Tipp habe ich eine virtuelle Com 1 eingerichtet bekomme sie aber nicht auf Com 2 umgeleitet. Ich habe mir soeben einen USB-Com Umsetzer bestellt und hoffe dass es damit funktioniert. 
Guß
Joe


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 März 2009)

Hallo,
und in deinem System (Gerätemanager) werden die beiden Schnittstellen nirgendwo reserviert ?
Vielleicht solltest du das doch nochmal kontrollieren. 

Gruß
LL


----------



## JoeJo (16 März 2009)

Nein die Beiden Schnittstellen tauchen im Gerätemanger nicht auf !
Joe


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 März 2009)

Im Gerätemanager den COM3 (oder auch COM4) auswählen, auf Eigenschaften gehen, dann Anschlusseinstellungen, dann "Erweitert ...", dann eine neue COM-Nummer vergeben. Vielleicht hilft dies.


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 März 2009)

... dann solltest du (wenn das Board die Schnittstellen-Nummern nicht sperrt) deine Schnittstellenkarte genauso auch auf COM1 oder COM2 setzen können. Was ist denn deine erste verfügbare Nummer ? 3 ?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 März 2009)

JoeJo schrieb:


> Mit Hilfe von Zotos Tipp habe ich eine virtuelle Com 1 eingerichtet bekomme sie aber nicht auf Com 2 umgeleitet.


Dies ist keine virtuelle COM-Schnittstelle. Dadurch wird die physikalische umbenannt. 
Eine virtuelle (z.B. für USB-V24-Umsetzer) kann ebenfalls auf diese Weise umbenannt werden. Aber ich dachte, es geht darum, die Hardware direkt anzusprechen.


----------



## argv_user (16 März 2009)

JoeJo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> leider hat mein Board keine Com-Schnittstellen, somit läst sich Com 1 und 2 auch nicht im Bios abschalten.



Ich möchte nur noch darauf hinweisen dass es bei Boards, die keine serielle Schnittstelle nach außen haben, noch lange nicht heißt dass das BIOS die nicht kennt; ich denke da nur an Infrarot-Schnittstellen bei Notebooks bzw. Pfostenleisten auf dem Board selber.

Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja weiter...

PS:
Unterschwellig unterstelle ich damit, dass Du im BIOS Setup noch nicht nachgesehen hast. Wenn doch bitte ich vorab um Entschuldigung.


----------



## JoeJo (16 März 2009)

Problem gelöst!
USB-Com Adapter für 5 Euro gekauft,  der lies sich auf Com 1 einstellen.
Mit ProTool und dem Adapter kann ich nun die Panel laden.
Danke für Eure Bemühungen.
Gruß
Joe


----------

